# How do you kill a yucca?



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

mopar383 said:


> I may not be spelling it right but how do you kill a yucka? We dug it up we poured gas on it the thing just won't die


This?










Use a herbicide, roundup makes one just for trees.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW!! I had no idea. This is the only thing I have ever known as a yucca


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

nap said:


> WOW!! I had no idea. This is the only thing I have ever known as a yucca


:thumbsup: Yep, a big family of plants.

Look at the Acer genus of trees (maple). I have tiny Japanese Maples that never will make it past a few feet tall. Most parts of the country have Sugar and norway maples that are 50-70 tall that are also in the Acer family.

It surprised me the first time I learned this, I remember thinking the same thing as you.

I always though of Ficus as this fairly small house plant, but members of the ficus family can look like this:


----------



## handymic (Jan 26, 2011)

nap said:


> WOW!! I had no idea. This is the only thing I have ever known as a yucca


Oh I can kill these in a jiff. Mr. Black Thumb, they call me.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

handymic said:


> Oh I can kill these in a jiff. Mr. Black Thumb, they call me.


that's nothing. I'm so bad at gardening I've killed fake plants.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiedolan said:


> I always though of Ficus as this fairly small house plant, but members of the ficus family can look like this:
> 
> ]


or even like this












> Ford ficus 1999 for sale
> Manufacturer: Ford Condition: Used


I did not change the text. 

http://autos.muamat.com/details.php?id=18265


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You plant a yum yum next to it.:yes:

Mark


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

This is the kind of yucca plant that grows here (outside).


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> This is the kind of yucca plant that grows here (outside).
> 
> View attachment 29784


Cool, I didn't know those grew in the midwest.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

nap said:


> or even like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can even watch a video about the Ford Ficus

http://www.youtube.com/embed/BjuaHNKU9wY


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have found a mound of salt will kill just about any plant but then it will be a looooong time before anything else will grow there either.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> I have found a mound of salt will kill just about any plant but then it will be a looooong time before anything else will grow there either.


Some things are much more sentive to salts than others. Chemical fertilizers are salt based, that's why you can burn plants with fertilizer. Some things burn easy, other typically more weedy things are very resistant to salts. 

I lost a 50 year old 20 foot long Korean Boxwood due to salt run off (winter ice melt salt) 2 years ago, very sad.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... A good shot of Clorox kills anything I've put it on....

It disipates quickly too...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

My goats would make short work of them.... 

DM


----------



## nonniek (Mar 16, 2012)

*water*

You could try watering it a whole lot - they don't like to be over watered.


----------

